# Randolph Ties Summer League Record



## Bubbles

> LAS VEGAS -- The number Anthony Randolph focused on after tying the NBA Summer League scoring record wasn’t 42. Instead, he talked about three.
> 
> And not in glowing terms.
> 
> “I rebounded poorly,” Golden State’s second-year power forward said Tuesday. “I only had three rebounds and that’s not good for a 6-11 guy to only have three rebounds.”
> 
> Randolph’s disappointment after the 95-83 victory over Chicago was measured. He did, after all, score 42 points the day before his 21st birthday, matching a mark only two others have accomplished in the Summer League’s six-year run in Las Vegas.
> 
> That he didn’t get a chance to break the record after scoring his last points with 1:31 left didn’t seem to matter, either. The Warriors didn’t get Randolph the ball on their last several possessions, eliciting a noticeable reaction from the COX Pavilion crowd.
> 
> “I would imagine that’s why the fans were booing,” Golden State’s summer coach Keith Smart quipped.
> 
> Randolph didn’t have a problem with his teammates for not giving him another look near the end.


http://www.nba.com/summerleague2009/randolph_feature_071409.html

This guy is nuts.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Randolph is quickly becoming one of my favorite players. This kid has legit talent.


----------



## Dissonance

Been a fan since draftime last yr as I learned more about him, I was hoping he'd fall to the Suns. And the ONLY way I would've been happy with an Amare to GS deal is if he were involved (obviously, they wouldn't, the deal is dead). He took off bout midseason when he earned time while in Nellie's doghouse. Can't wait to see him now with the org fully behind him and starting all season.


Found highlights of it. It's all him. 2nd dunk is ridiculous...


----------



## Kidd

When the Nets skipped him last year I was pretty disappointed. Brook's solid rookie season made me forget about it for a while but it's really starting to hurt again.


----------



## gi0rdun

His jumpshot is coming along quite well and I see him as a 33% 3 point shooter further along his career. Randolph has the handles, the size, the speed, the athleticism and now he has a jumpshot coming along. If he keeps up his solid numbers I'm going to be buying an Anthony Randolph Jersey and I'll be attending some more Warriors games.


----------



## Seanzie

Looks pretty good. Didn't really display any midrange game - his points were all drives. But still, has very good speed and agility for his height, and looks to have good ballhandling skills. He has some definite point-forward ability, too.

I don't think he's a PF anywhere outside of Golden State. He's a toothpick.


----------



## Dissonance

He's gained 20lbs of muscle in a yr. In a few yrs, I think he'll grow into PF position. Plus, he only just turned 20.


----------



## HB

Anthony Morrow just shattered that record. 47 pts, and on the same team too. Intriguing.


----------

